# ProfiBus mit Oszi analysieren



## 4nD1 (1 August 2011)

Mir ist in den Sinn gekommen das man die Profibusspannung ja mit einem Oszi messen könnte. Ein Arbeitskollege war einmal auf einer Profibus Schulung und hat dort auch unterlagen bekommen wie ein gestörtes Signal aussieht. Aber leider ist dort keine Beschreibung wie ich vorgehen muss das Signal zu messen. 

Nun meine Frage kann ich mit einem Fluke Industrial Scopemeter 125 diese Messung durchführen. 

Wie muss dann 1. Mein Stecker aussehen und 2. Die Messung.


----------



## M-Ott (1 August 2011)

Lad Dir Mal die Installationsrichtlinien herunter!
http://www.profibus.com/nc/communit...ionsrichtlinie-fuer-profibus-dpfms-1/display/


----------



## 4nD1 (1 August 2011)

Danke jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal die Belegung der Pins. Wie muss ich muss nun meine Messung aussehen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 August 2011)

Kennst du das Profibus Handbuch von Max Felser? In einer Version von 2009 ist es hier noch als PDF verfügbar:
http://www.see-solutions.de/sonstiges/PROFIBUS Handbuch 8_2009.pdf

Dort gibt es unter Abschnitt "Elektrische Pegel" ein paar Signalverläufe zu sehen, und auch wie sich Reflektionen darstellen würden.

Allerdings wird das mit einem Triggersignal schwer werden. Aber wenn man nur die Pegel und Flankensteilheiten kontrollieren will, sollte ein einmaliges stehendes Bild ausreichen.


----------



## 4nD1 (1 August 2011)

Super die hab ich gefunden. Nun stellt sich mir immer noch die Frage wie ich die Messung aufbauen muss.

Im Prinzip muss ich ja Pin [3Daten Leitung Plus (rot)] mit Pin 5 (Daten Masse) messen
Und Pin 8 [3Daten Leitung Plus (rot)] und Pin 3  [3Daten Leitung Minus (grün)]

Auf den anderen Pins passiert ja nichts wichtiges oder seh ich das falsch.


----------



## MSB (1 August 2011)

Pauschal musst du wohl Pin 3 <-> 8 messen, eine Masse in dem Sinn gibt es nicht oder vielmehr ist nicht relevant.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dumbledore (1 August 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Mir ist in den Sinn gekommen das man die Profibusspannung ja mit einem Oszi messen könnte.


die Idee ist ja ganz gut, aber in der Praxis könnte das schwierig werden.

Wir hatten mal eine Anlage (in China) die wegen seltsamer Profibusfehler immer wieder Störmeldungen und Abstürze verursachte. Nach vielen erfolglosen Versuchen einer Analyse per "Telefonseelsorge" haben wir dann einen unserer Spezialisten (mich  ) und einen (erfahrenen und teuren ) Siemens-Mann eingeflogen.

Die Analyse erfolgt zuerst optisch (Schirme aufgelegt?) und dann per Oszi. Es wurden alle möglichen Fehlsignale festgestellt, der Siemens-Kollege war zuletzt der festen Meinung, ein CP sei defekt. Tauschen mit anderen Anlagen brachte aber keine Besserung. Schlussendlich musste er eingestehen, dass sein Oszi die Sache nicht auflösen konnte.

Die folgende Messung mit dem netten Tool "Amprolyzer" brachte nur das Ergebnis, dass ab und zu serienweise fehlerhafte Telegramme auftauchten, aber nicht reproduzierbar von einem der Teilnehmer.

Schlussendlich fanden wir den Fehler eher zufällig. Im benachbarten MCC hatte man an allen 230V-Schützen die Entstörung der Spulen "vergessen". Die entstehenden Störsignale streuten in alle Richtungen und auch über die ET200S (die das MCC steuerte) in das Bussystem ein. Die Folge waren die beschriebenen Funktionsstörungen. Typisches EMV-Problem eben. Der Mann am Oszi hatte das nicht bedacht.

Das Ganze soll nur als Warnung dienen, zu denken, eine Oszi-Messung müsste immer klare Ergebnisse produzieren. Es gibt ja noch die schöne Weisheit "wer viel misst misst Mist". Oder anders gesagt: Messtechnik die am Labortisch gute Ergebnisse bringt ist in der industriellen Praxis manchmal eher störend.

Aber dennoch viel Erfolg ...

Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## centipede (1 August 2011)

Da ich schon öfter Messungen mit dem Oszi machte, kann ich dir etwas Hilfe anbieten.

- die erste Messung ist B gegen A, erst wenn die Signale nicht aufschlussreich sind kann man auch A bzw. B gegen Masse messen
- Messungen immer an den extremsten Stellen Machen (Busenden)
- als Trigger kannst du das RTS Signal des Teilnehmers verwenden an dem dein Oszi steckt. Ich weiß jetzt den PIN nicht, aber du hast ja die Belegung. Hier hast du immer ein 5V Signal, wenn der Teilnehmer gerade sendet. Damit kannst du dir am letzten Slave schön das Mastersignal betrachten, da ja vor dem Senden immer ein Mastersignal als Aufruf kommt.
- du brauchst dazu einen 2-Kanal Oszi, Kanal 1 ist das Datensignal und auf Kanal 2 legst du den Trigger

Vom Signalverlauf solltest du auf Flankensteilheit und auf den waagerechten Verlauf achten.

Zur Analyse der Bilder kannst du sie ja dann mal hochladen.

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 August 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> - als Trigger kannst du das RTS Signal des Teilnehmers verwenden an dem dein Oszi steckt. Ich weiß jetzt den PIN nicht, aber du hast ja die Belegung. Hier hast du immer ein 5V Signal, wenn der Teilnehmer gerade sendet. Damit kannst du dir am letzten Slave schön das Mastersignal betrachten, da ja vor dem Senden immer ein Mastersignal als Aufruf kommt.


Ist das RTS denn bei vielen Teilnehmern beschaltet? Laut Spezifikation ist das nicht zwingend notwendig. Und Sachen die Geld kosten werden ja meistens weggelassen ;-)

An Bildern bin ich aber auch interessiert. Wäre auch mal interessant zu sehen, ob man verschiedene Störungen wie z.B. fehlende Abschlüsswiderstände, zu lange Stichleitungen, zu kurze Busstücke usw. am Signalverlauf erkennen kann.

Ich selber habe leider nur ein analoges stationäres Oszi zur Verfügung (ohne Speicherfunktion). Damit wird man nicht viel sehen können, außerdem bräuchte ich dann noch einen Trenntrafo weil bei dem Gerät die Masse der Messklemme auf Erde liegt.


----------



## centipede (2 August 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ist das RTS denn bei vielen Teilnehmern beschaltet? Laut Spezifikation ist das nicht zwingend notwendig. Und Sachen die Geld kosten werden ja meistens weggelassen ;-)


 
Bis jetzt hatte noch jeder Slave das Signal beschalten. Ausser bei den Siemenspanels, da muss es erst über die DIP-Schalter eingeschalten werden.


----------



## 4nD1 (5 August 2011)

So ich hab jetzt einfach nen ProfiBus Stecker von Siemens genommen und dann am Sub Stecker kabel angelötet. Mit einem normalen Sub-D stecker geht meine Test-CPu gleich in Busfehler weil das ja ne Stichleitung ist.

Die Testmessungen waren ein erfolg man merkt eine Änderung z.B. des Endwiderstand schon. 

Ich muss nur noch auf die Software warten damit ich die Bilder von meinem Ozsi auf den PC bekomm. Dann werde ich ein paar Bilder hier online stellen.


----------



## centipede (5 August 2011)

Wenn du noch einen alten Busstecker hast der innen offen ist, kannst du die Messleitungen direkt im Stecker anlöten und an der Buskabeleinführung herausführen.

Messleitungen so kurz wie möglich, sollte aber bis 1,5MBit keine Busstörungen geben, außer es ist schon was am Bus faul.


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2011)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Die Analyse erfolgt zuerst optisch (Schirme aufgelegt?) und dann per Oszi. Es wurden alle möglichen Fehlsignale festgestellt, der Siemens-Kollege war zuletzt der festen Meinung, ein CP sei defekt. Tauschen mit anderen Anlagen brachte aber keine Besserung. Schlussendlich musste er eingestehen, dass sein Oszi die Sache nicht auflösen konnte.[..]
> Schlussendlich fanden wir den Fehler eher zufällig. Im benachbarten MCC hatte man an allen 230V-Schützen die Entstörung der Spulen "vergessen". Die entstehenden Störsignale streuten in alle Richtungen und auch über die ET200S (die das MCC steuerte) in das Bussystem ein. Die Folge waren die beschriebenen Funktionsstörungen. Typisches EMV-Problem eben. Der Mann am Oszi hatte das nicht bedacht.


Diese Störspannungen sollte ja erkennbar sein wenn man zwischen A und Masse oder zwischen B und Masse messt.
Problem ist das abfangen genau wenn es passiert.
Eine echte Profibus Tester kann man über die Dauer angeschlossen haben, und nur wenn eine Fehler erkennt wird, wird eine Snapshot von die Kurven gespeichert.
Mann spart auch der "Ekspert-Mann", weil die Tester ist wirklich schlaurig.
Wir haben den ProfiTrace verwendet mit guten Erfolg.


----------



## 4nD1 (5 August 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> Wenn du noch einen alten Busstecker hast der innen offen ist, kannst du die Messleitungen direkt im Stecker anlöten und an der Buskabeleinführung herausführen.
> 
> Messleitungen so kurz wie möglich, sollte aber bis 1,5MBit keine Busstörungen geben, außer es ist schon was am Bus faul.


 
Ich hab nen alten Bussstecker verwendet (ohne Fastconncet). 

Mein Testaufbau ist recht simpel. Ne Da hängt momentan nur ein Touchpanel auf dem Bus und die Leitung ist ca 2m lang. Da muss ich mal schauen obn ich da noch was anders mach.


----------



## erdmann (6 August 2011)

Hallo,

was willst Du denn bei 2m Leitung eigentlich analysieren ?
Bei 2m Leitung (=10ns Laufzeit) wirst Du mit einem Fluke Scopemeter
bei 25MS/s keine Reflektionen zu sehen bekommen. 
Ich habe selbst schon mal mit diesem Scope einen 500kBit Profibus untersucht und dabei festgestellt, dass das Fluke dafür schon fast zu
langsam ist.

mfg


----------



## centipede (6 August 2011)

Hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Das verwendete Fluke ist hier tatsächlich untauglich.
Oszi sollte mindestens 100Mhz auflösen können, besser 200.


----------



## Panzerknacker (19 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eine echte Profibus Tester kann man über die Dauer angeschlossen haben, und nur wenn eine Fehler erkennt wird, wird eine Snapshot von die Kurven gespeichert.
> Mann spart auch der "Ekspert-Mann", weil die Tester ist wirklich schlaurig.
> Wir haben den ProfiTrace verwendet mit guten Erfolg.



Da kann ich Jesper nur Recht geben. Wir nutzen das Gerät auch schon eine ganze Weile und es bietet einfache und dennoch Umfangreiche Analysemöglichkeiten. Der Hersteller gibt übrigens die Geräte auch kostenlos zu einem zweiwöchigen Test heraus.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## automation-consult (22 August 2011)

mir haben die Analyse-Geräte leider noch nie geholfen, das was krumm ist wusste ich vorher auch schon, wenn ich einen Pegeleinbruch sehe hilft mir das auch nicht, bei 100m Buslänge mit 40 Teilnehmern muss ich trotzdem suchen "wo", z.B. 1x Kabelbruch in einer Schleppkette


----------



## JesperMP (22 August 2011)

automation-consult schrieb:


> mir haben die Analyse-Geräte leider noch nie geholfen, das was krumm ist wusste ich vorher auch schon, wenn ich einen Pegeleinbruch sehe hilft mir das auch nicht, bei 100m Buslänge mit 40 Teilnehmern muss ich trotzdem suchen "wo", z.B. 1x Kabelbruch in einer Schleppkette


Welchen Gerät hattest du in Einsatz ?
Die Profitrace kann sagen "wo" die Kabelfehler ist.


----------



## Johannes F (22 August 2011)

hier gibt's noch ein bild (ganz unten), für unsere profibusslaves haben wir u.a. den bus mit nem oszi analysiert.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15510&page=2
die profibus doku beim kumpel auf der seite ist ja schon gepostet see-solutions

aus der praxis:
habe an einer anlage 180V auf dem profibus gemessen, regelmäßig ist ein op kaputt gegangen. dieser sache konnte man auch nur mit einem oszi auf die spur kommen, freilaufdiode am schütz einer achsbremse vergessen ;-)


habe noch bilder von einer älteren messung gefunden


----------



## DIY (16 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

würde das Thema Signalpegelmessung mit einem 2-Kanal-Oszi gerne nochmal aufnehmen,

Habe einen kleinen Laboraufbau mit einem Profibus-Master und zwei Profibus-Slaves.
Ich habe zwar schon einige Signalverläufe aufnehmen können, jedoch kann ich diese beim besten Willen nicht identifizieren.

Gibt es da Möglichkeiten den Anfang einer Nachricht zu identifizieren. 

Mir sind die Start-Delimeters der unterschiedlichen Profibus-Telegramme wohl bekannt, jedoch konnte ich bisher noch keinen finden.


----------



## erdmann (17 Dezember 2014)

Anfang einer Nachricht ist ja nicht so schwer:
+3.0          +-+
+1.0          !
 0.0          !
-1.0 -------+ !
-3.0        +-+

-1.0 ist der Ruhezustand des Busses, erzeugt durch die (hoffentlich vorhandenen) Abschlusswiderstände.
Der Ruhezustand dauert mindestens ~3Byte = 33Bit
Von -1.0 nach -3.0 ist das Einschalten des Senders. Von -3.0 nach +3.0 ist Beginn des Startbits.
Die Zeit auf -3.0 kann sehr kurz sein, sie darf sogar 0 sein - ist sie bei Profibus meist auch.
Ab +3.0 läuft das Startbit. Danach können wir die restlichen Bits des Start-Delimiters auszählen.
Nach dem Startbit (immer Pegel +3.0) folgen 8bit + 1bit Parity + 1Stopbit (immer Pegel -3.0); 
Direkt im Anschluss folgt das nächste Byte - genauso; erst Startbit (immer Pegel +3.0)
Pegel 3.0: kann zwischen +2 und +5 Volt variieren, je nach Abstand und Leitungslänge

mfg
Erdmann


----------

